#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Τοιχώματα υπογείου

## sundance

στην ακολουθη κατασκευη τα τοιχωματα υπογειου 2.2-3.2-6.1 πατανε σε πειδλοδοκο και αποτελουν υψικορμες δοκους. (στην κατω παρεια δεν εχω κανενα υποστυλωμα)

1.τα τοιχωματα αυτα του υπογειου λαμβανεται οτι μεταβιβαζουν την φορτιση τους σαν γραμμικο φορτιο στην πεδιλοδοκο, ή τα μεταφερουν στα υποστυλωματα με τα οποια συνδεονται??

2.στους λοιπους κομβους Λ8 και Λ9, πρεπει να διαμορφωθουν μικρες κολώνες? αν ναι, μπαινουν στην προσομοιωση?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Στην πραγματικότητα τα στατικά φορτία της πλάκας μεταφέρονται στα τοιχία υπογείου και από εκεί κατευθείαν στο έδαφος. Στην προσομοίωση που κάνουμε μεταφέρονται στους στύλους και από εκεί στις πεδιλοδοκούς και στο έδαφος.

2. Θα ήταν καλύτερα να βάλεις στύλους μορφής Γ για να προσομοιωθεί ορθότερα η μεταφορά των φορτίων στο έδαφος.

----------


## sundance

1. αυτο εχω κι εγω υποψην.

2. αυτο μονο στην προσομοιωση ή θα πρεπει να γινουν και στην πραξη (με συνδετηρες δηλαδη)?

----------


## Xάρης

2. Ναι (βλ. §18.6.1 ΕΚΩΣ-2000)

----------


## sundance

αψογα!!! χρησιμοποιειτε καθολου τοιχωματα υπογειου 20εκ ή σχεδον ολα 25εκ?

σε 2οροφο ειχα 20αρια και ο μπετατζης παραξενευτηκε, μαλλον επειδη εχανε μερικα κ.μ... :Γέλιο:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ 20εκ σε διώροφα. Δεν βολεύει τους καλουπατζήδες γιατί είχαν συνηθίσει τόσα χρόνια οι λεβέντες να παίρνουν εύκολα λεφτά!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν σε απαγορεύει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τοιχία πάχους 20cm.
Ενδεχομένως να δημιουργούνται "δόντια" με στύλους πάχους 25cm.
Επίσης, αν η ονομαστική επικάλυψη είναι 5cm, τότε η απόσταση των πλεγμάτων είναι 20-2*5=10cm, μειώνεται δηλαδή το στατικό ύψος.
Αν για κάποιους ιδιαίτερους λόγους έχεις σημαντικές ωθήσεις γαιών, αν έχεις πολυώροφο κτήριο, αν έχεις κατασκευαστικούς λόγους να το κάνεις 25cm το κάνεις 15. Διαφορετικά 20cm.

----------


## sundance

τις δεσμικες των τοιχωματων ανωδομης, στο υπογειο τις μετατρεπετε σε τοιχωμα υπογειου ή τις αφηνετε δεσμικες?

επισης πεδιλοδοκος επι πεδιλοδοκου (παραγεται εξαιτοας δοκου επι δοκου στον ανω οροφο) εχει νοημα?

----------

